

Show HN: Spotify + Youtube = Tubufy - superted
http://www.tubufy.com/

======
superted
Tubufy is a hobby project of mine with the goal of easily converting Spotify
playlists to Youtube powered music video channels. The motiviation is really
that there are so many good music videos being made (and has been made) that
are somehow forgotten in this day and age. This will hopefully bring a little
bit more of visibility to this art form!

Technically Tubufy is a medley of jquery/node.js/php/libspotify mostly playing
in harmony.

A clickable example: <http://tubufy.com/spotify:album:5SDdZXG7vS9zFcTNkC0P9g>

